# ibo movie got to see 2011



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Ted I just came across it before popping in here, gave Bobby a call so he has seen it. Was put together pretty well.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Hey Ted is Booby Brown related to that famous IBO movie star Bobby Brown?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

no the porn star bobby brown lol lol lol


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Ted,

Saw it...great movie and well put together. Like I said, there was nothing stopping me from going to the World's this year except for cash....and that's a bit of a thing at times.

I have already started the plan to attend next year....might have to throw a sleeping bag under your motor home.....but I am going to try and be there!


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Already planning for next year, I am researching new rests that I can swap out on my bow the night before the shoot. New location at 7 springs PA looks great and not a whole lot further.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Bobby,
Just let me know in advance which rests your considering and which bow (I'd personally stick with the SR71) and I'll get creative and 
make you up a quick disconnect setup so you can change rests on the fly.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

I bet you you could of got a hell of a deal on the rest friday mourning. bobby I`ve got a couple of chair pads for a cool hundred you can try or maybe just a dinner lol lol . we should all book a row of rooms together now and see if we can get a discount on a golf package compared to getting screwed with the ibo thing... your turn bobby to play cruise /travel agent lol loljust tell them you are amovie star...


----------

